

Google+ Developers Page is launched - mindcrime
https://plus.google.com/110967630299632321627/posts

======
scottmp10
There is a link in the "About" section to the developer page:
<https://developers.google.com/+/>

~~~
literalusername
I love that innovative semantic abuse of the URL-encoded "+" character.

~~~
icebraining
There's no abuse, the "+" is only a reserved character in the query component
of the URI. In the path component, it's a normal character like any other.

------
hariananth
too little, too late?

~~~
verelo
i hope not...maybe the buzz has died out (that was a pun? lol)

~~~
mindcrime
Ya know, call me crazy, but I still think Buzz had a lot of potential and that
Google really just screwed the pooch in terms of execution with it. For one
thing, I still think it was a _huge_ mistake to tie Buzz exclusively into
GMail. It never felt right to me to need to go into GMail first, to get to my
Buzz feed. Maybe I was the only person in the world who felt that way, but I
can't shake this sneaking suspicion that a standalone Buzz interface
(something closer to Twitter's interface) would have helped.

Buzz also never seemed to have discovery tools that were as effective as
Twitters in terms of helping find interesting people to follow.

But they were onto something with the richer messaging format and some of the
other features. Thankfully it looks like most of the best parts of Buzz got
rolled into G+ (conceptually if not literally at a code level).

All of that said, I still think G+ feels a bit "heavy" and that something like
Buzz (in standalone mode) that fits _between_ Twitter and G+ / Facebook could
garner some meaningful traffic. Or maybe not, whatever. <shrug />

